# P90X workout program, or bodyweight exercise training?



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to admit, I have been really lazy recently and I've decided that for now to at least get me started I will try to gain some muscle by mainly bodyweight exercises.

I've come across the P90X program, but is it any good for building muscle? Considering my genetics (lean but hard to put weight on, being at only 125.5 lbs, 16 years old) it seems the program has far too many repetitions and will most probably keep me in a catabolic state unless I eat like a pig which is pretty hard for me to do.

Or would it be a better idea to just stick with pull ups, chins, chair dips, crucifix push up and etc etc.

Thoughts please!


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

In my opinion I would stay clear of the P90X program, i heard from a few people it just made them look, and feel like complete sh*t. They were constantly drained out and didn't want to do anything.

If your going to do anything, go for bodyweight. As long as you eat enough to grow, you will.

If i was you, start saving your money up, then head over to fitness superstore and buy an olympic weights set, and a bench, you could even look on craiglist for your area. Dont waste money or time on P90X mate.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Will keep that in mind it makes sense, cheers mate. Bodyweight it is


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Another good thing to do for the time being is to make you own weight, once you hit 15 reps on chins, pullups and dips i would personally add weight. You can do this extremely cheap.

Buy a basketball, duct tape, bag of sand.

Now pierce a hole in the basketball and let all of the air out, slide a funnel into it and slowly add sand. (If you have weighing scales this would be great, you may only want it at 5kg, you may want it at 10kg. I got mine to 12kg until it was totally full). Apply the duct tape over the hole, then all the way around until secure and you are ready to do. Can hold it between your legs and there is your weight.

To take it slightly further you could find a netting and place it inside, then make the one end into a handle shape and again apply duct tape to secure it.

Also find yourself a strong duffel bag, fill individual zipper bags with sand, 5kg each or so and load them into the duffel bag  You now also have a sandbag while you save you money 

This is all veryyyy cheap.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one! Sounds like a great idea, the reason I chose bodyweight exercises is mainly for the costs and even though the muscle growth is slower the muscle would be more functional rather than superficial, that idea just made my choice all the better 

Thanks a lot, very useful I will definatley be using that later on


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

No problems at all, if any questions just ask.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm, how much muscle do you reckon its possible to build with just bodyweight exercises?

I was thinking of buying a weighted vest too when the exercises eventually start getting easier but ahgr, if only gym memberships were cheaper, the cheapest where I live is about 35 a month :l


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Well mate, it's not actually possible for me to tell you how much mass you could add with bodyweight exercises. Bodyweight exercises are usually used, and are a great way to build strength, and build a strength base for more intense workouts to follow. For example bodyweight strength, strength routine, 3 day split, 4 day and so forth.

Like many will tell you, diet is key. If you aren't eating enough you wont grow. This is the same as if you were using weights, if you weren't eating you wouldn't add mass. Make sure you are getting the right foods, protein, carbs, healthy fats etc.

I paid 250 up front for a gym membership for a year, that i used for about 6 months, my dad then wanted to start working out and decided to get a log cabin, multi gym, weights set and so on so i was lucky. I had wasted the money on the gym membership as, when i got my log cabin it was easier to walk into the garden than a 40minute walk to the gym. 15 at the time and couldnt drive obviously. 17 now and learning, have a job and will join a gym again. Anyway back to the point kinda drifting away.

35 is actually quite cheap. I know gyms that are £50, £75 a month. The higher up gyms etc. Now, you could gain mass with bodyweight but not for long, so you are best off either joining the gym, or asking parents nicely for an olympic weights set. 170kg set for £246 which in the long run is good, and will also last you a while before spending more.

Also, google how to make a squat rack, there is one great link (im not sure i can link so google) they made it out of wood, gives you plans and everything.

Hope something out of this drunken rabble helps you lmao.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't worry it made perfect sense  .

Overall I reckon I'll just buy a decent pull up bar and since I already have a pair of dumbells the weight of them should keep me going for a while to add to my pull ups / chin ups then in the mean time as I reach a fairly decent amount of lean muscle from the bodyweight exercises I'll have to finally find a part-time job! Ah well, I guess we all have to start working some time hah. :whistling:

On a final note, would weight gain shakes be alright for lean muscle gain with not too much fat? Seems like I need it to sort out my insane metabolism.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

They should be fine mate, aslong as it isn't a shake like. 45g carbs but 44g of those carbs are sugar. Steer clear of those, if the main source of carbohydrates are oats etc you should be fine.

Either that, or buy a whey protein. It works out cheaper and add different things to it. Peanut butter is great, olive oil, cream, mixed berries etc you can do whatever. Even add eggs if you want to be a rocky 

I will PM you a link to a dumbbell only workout, dumbbells are great. I know if it's only a standard dumbbell set it goes to 20kg? 10kg each? You could always buy another set to make it 40kg, 20kg each (extra handles but who cares haha). Can get dumbbells very cheap i think my set was only £25.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot! You've given me all of the help I need to get started, already got a pair of dumbells so it looks like I'm set if I can overcome my metabolism  .

Thanks again for all your help mate


----------

